# Herzlichen Glückwunsch Helene Fischer 38X



## Akrueger100 (5 Aug. 2014)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Helene Fischer 

05-08-1984 30J*


----------



## schiwi51 (5 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für die schöne Helene


----------



## blondij (5 Aug. 2014)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch.Danke Helene.:thx:


----------



## teethmaker1 (5 Aug. 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Helene!!!Eine Frau mit 30 die alles hat wonach sich so mancher Mann sehnt!!!!


----------



## Krone1 (5 Aug. 2014)




----------



## Vespasian (5 Aug. 2014)

teethmaker1 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Helene!!!Eine Frau mit 30 die alles hat wonach sich so mancher Mann sehnt!!!!



Etwa der Herr Silbereisen...??? 

------

Danke für die klasse Fotos von Helene!


----------



## jimmorrison73 (5 Aug. 2014)

Glückwunsch zurück . Super Bilder


----------



## Myiishe (5 Aug. 2014)

Glückwunsch, danke für die Bilder


----------



## chini72 (5 Aug. 2014)

ALLES, ALLES GUTE zum 25.!! Und bleib wie du bist. Verdammt SEXY!!
Danke für die Linda-Bilder!!


----------



## Death Row (5 Aug. 2014)

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, liebe Helene Fischer! Du weißt ja: Für die #Playboy-Leser bist du die perfekte Frau (Umfrage >> bit.ly/UXYEai ). Wenn du sie atemlos machen willst, ruf uns an. Das gilt auch mit 30 ...



Zitat von *Playboy Deutschland*


----------



## Rolli (5 Aug. 2014)

:thx: dir für die schöne Helene


----------



## strehloh (5 Aug. 2014)

Happy Birthday, Helene!
Und danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Ypuns (5 Aug. 2014)

absolute Traumfrau


----------



## Gonzotr (5 Aug. 2014)

Glückwunsch, viele danke für die Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## meister88 (5 Aug. 2014)

danke für die wünderschöne helene  
und alles gute


----------



## Lupin (5 Aug. 2014)

Tolle Frau...Alles gute Helene!!!


----------



## Blinkibill (5 Aug. 2014)

glueck09 Helene du bist die BESTE!!


----------



## MetalFan (5 Aug. 2014)

glueck09 Helene! Auch mit 30 Jahren schaue ich dich gern mal an!


----------



## mrbee (5 Aug. 2014)

Happy Birthday, Helene! You are the one and only!!


----------



## onassis (5 Aug. 2014)

der Frau kann man wirklich nur gratulieren!


----------



## Hehnii (5 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für den Helene-Mix und Gratulation zum "Runden"! :thumbup:


----------



## hs4711 (6 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für Helene


----------



## gigafriend (6 Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder dieser Traumfrau


----------



## kardinal (6 Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder


----------



## lenahelene (7 Aug. 2014)

Tolle Frau!


----------



## Thardane (7 Aug. 2014)

schöne Sammlung :thx:


----------



## misterright76 (8 Aug. 2014)

Sehr schön, danke :thumbup:


----------



## DjSkyline (9 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für die schönen Bilder


----------



## Green_Eyed_Soul (17 Aug. 2014)

Danke  Das WM Bild ist toll


----------



## Weltenbummler (17 Aug. 2014)

Helene ist eine sehr bezauberne Traumfrau.


----------



## andrea.91 (22 Aug. 2014)

vielen Dank.


----------



## willy wutz (23 Aug. 2014)

Der geilste Arsch der Schlagerszene! Da würde ich auch gern mal einen weltmeisterlichen Schuss anbringen... Und wie sie ihr Glocken lauten lässt... Zeit fuer ein spritziges Ständchen...


----------



## unimpres (3 Sep. 2014)

sehr heiss, danke!


----------



## Racer10 (3 Sep. 2014)

Danke,tolle Bilder von Helene...!!!


----------



## JJbonesAnnika (5 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank. eine große Auswahl von Fotos


----------



## Lupin (7 Sep. 2014)

Klasse Bilder von Helen!!!


----------



## cp1p (7 Sep. 2014)

was ne Lady


----------



## Maeddis (7 Sep. 2014)

wunderschön


----------



## joefreak (8 Sep. 2014)

ja auch ich gratuliere und danke für den beitrag


----------



## rps916 (8 Sep. 2014)

Wunderbar....Die gute ...


----------



## TVB (8 Sep. 2014)

Sexy Lady, hat einen klasse Körper


----------



## jakob peter (9 Sep. 2014)

Geburtstagsbeiträge sind immer etwas Besonderes. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sarafin (9 Sep. 2014)

Vespasian schrieb:


> Etwa der Herr Silbereisen...???
> 
> ------
> 
> Danke für die klasse Fotos von Helene!


der braucht sich nicht zu Sehnen,der hat sie


----------



## Jone (9 Sep. 2014)

Danke für die Pics


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2014)

sehr knackig


----------



## Helenefan85 (13 Jan. 2015)

Dankeschön


----------



## Deadoralive (10 Feb. 2015)

absolute Traumfrau !!!!


----------



## MattMatt (8 März 2015)

Supertolle Helene-Mischung. danke sehr!!


----------



## catherine02 (17 März 2015)

Sieht toll aus


----------



## muffinman (21 Apr. 2015)

Thanks for your work.


----------



## andrea.91 (24 Apr. 2015)

Dankeschön


----------



## vu99 (27 Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Michael Schmidt (12 Juni 2015)

Nette Bilder dabei.


----------



## Schnobi (11 Juli 2015)

Wow, vielen Dank dafür


----------



## tbsg77 (4 Aug. 2015)

so sweet ;-)


----------



## antipasti (4 Aug. 2015)

Danke sehr!


----------

